# Zipper Coil Build Vid



## Alex (24/8/14)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## WHeunis (24/8/14)

The self-wicking with those nicely opposing folds must be pretty good...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/8/14)

That's one awesome looking coil!

I need a dam drill 

Thanks for sharing @Alex

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (24/8/14)

This guy has some truly awesome coil vids. And I like his style.


----------



## WHeunis (24/8/14)

That coil just gave me my own idea for a coil...
Ima keep this one until I can test it myself.


----------



## Marzuq (25/8/14)

Alex said:


>



that coil build is toight!!


----------

